# Command and Conquer 3 Graphics issues, missing bits or transparency issues?



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've got a Sapphire 9600 video card with 256 MB. 512 MB of RAM, and am running Windows XP with the most recent Omega drivers.

http://imgfly.com/photo/5248/
http://imgfly.com/photo/5249/

I'm not sure what's going on here. Changing the game's settings have had no effects. I've got the most recent version of DirectX, and as I said, the Omega drivers.

Is there anything else that I ought to mention?

Also Command and Conquer: Generals does the same exact thing.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

http://imgfly.com/photo/5260/

The same thing happens in Command and Conquer: Generals.

This is the first time that I've tried to run either of them on this computer.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, my system meets, and in most cases beats, all the minimum requirements.

I have restarted,. several dozen times in conjunction with using two different versions of the ATI drivers and with the latest Omega drivers as well.

The problem occurred even with nothing running in the background.

I got the April 9c version of Direct X as well.

The CD's for the games are fine, and reinstalling would likely do nothing, as I installed Generals for the reason of seeing if it was just the problem was limited just to Tiberium War, which it wasn't.

So here's the link to the everest report:

http://rapidshare.com/files/24512344/Report.txt.html

Power supply is from Sparkle Power Int'l LTD, Model FSP530-60GNA, 530 Watts, +12 has 18 amps, -12 has .8.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Try reinstalling it even though you said it wouldn't work because i while back i had the same problem with another game it think it was a incompatibility with the card or a driver error i think


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try reinstalling during the install turn your virus program off.those can interfere with installs.be sure to turn it back on afterword.also when you get it uninstalled delete registry entries for the game.a bad registry entry can throw a fork in the works.one word of warning be carefull in the registry be sure you are only deleteinng entries for that game.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't have a virus program running to the best of my knowledge. I haven't put AVG back on since the reinstall of Windows.

And installing the programs again is going to do nothing, I have the exact same problem in a 3D floor plan layout program as well.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well i think that may be your problem its probably viruses.try  housecall from trend micro its an online virus scanner.

And installing the programs again is going to do nothing

^ if viruses have eat up your system that is the cause.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope, no viruses.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no viruses thats good news.now how about spyware.

edit: list your full system specs along with power supply brand,and specs


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the first time i tried to open those pics they wouldnt for some reason.now that ive seen em looks like some good ole artifacting to me.check your video card temps.also check inside your case for dirt build up.that can seriously have a negative impact on cooling.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

No spyware, and I posted my power supply and system specs back in Post 4.

I cleaned the little bit of dust that was on the card when I put it on the new motherboard.

How do I check the video card's temperature?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the omega drivers come with ati tray tool that can show you the temps.

edit:do you have the amd dual core drivers,and optimizer installed.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about the dual core drivers and optimizer. So that's probably a no. Where do I get them?

And at the moment I have the normal ATI drivers installed, rather than the Omega.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that very well could be your problem then look here http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html

edit: here is a download for  ati tool


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Installed both of them, but by all accounts, Windows isn't finding my second processor. I tried following the instructions here:

http://www.handaware.com/multiprocessor_XP.html

I renamed the files and copy.pasted them as instructed, but that resulted in an inability to boot. Thankfully I'd saved the old files and tossed them back in.

All I get on the computer segment is "Standard PC" and don't have an option to change it in the list, and the AMD driver doesn't seem to have installed itself, and I don't have any idea where the installation program put the driver.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah just finished going over the everest report thoroughly.i noticed that as well.you may have a compatibility problem with the cpu,and motherboard.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=68&model=478&modelmenu=1

Well, the manufacturer's website lists my motherboard as compatible with the Athlon 64 X2 series.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

open the task manager,and see if it shows 2 graphs for cpu usage.if not it is only useing one core.its starting to look like the possibility of a defective cpu,and/or motherboard.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't. And it could also simply be that Windows doesn't know that it's there. I think I just need to find a way to install it so Windows recognizes it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well ive never heard of this problem with dual cores especially with xp.i have installed windows on many dual core systems,and have never came across this before.

edit; are your windows fully up to date.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going to fiddle around with those files again, maybe I just need to delete the originals and copy/paste the new ones, keeping the names of the new ones.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i will restate my edit from above you may have missed it.is your windows fully up to date


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I ran Update the moment I installed XP on the computer. It is indeed Service Pack 2.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is something i found on another forum.try it at your own risk.

If you previously had a single core CPU then windows might be using the wrong HAL. To verify this go to device manager, click on computer and if it doesnt say multiprocessor PC then you have the wrong HAL. You can change this by upgrading the driver, not letting windows find it automatically and selecting the correct one from the list (probably ACPI Multiprocessor PC). However if you mess this up your computer might not boot.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

That's what I tried before, it won't give me anything on the list.

Right now I'm going to upgrade my BIOS to see if that might be the problem. Windows would be hard pressed to find it if my BIOS didn't have a clue it was there.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Hellkat9940 said:


> That's what I tried before, it won't give me anything on the list.
> 
> Right now I'm going to upgrade my BIOS to see if that might be the problem. Windows would be hard pressed to find it if my BIOS didn't have a clue it was there.


agreed it would.the board may support the cpu,but by some chance it has an older bios that doesnt could be the problem.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Updated the BIOS, turned on the two ACPI settings that I saw. I'm not sure how to see if my BIOS is recognizing my processor as a true dual core, rather than just in name only.

After the update and settings turn on, I tried once again to update the thing, but have had no luck.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

2 places to look task manager see if it has 2 cpu usage graphs,and system information will show the processor line twice.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not trying to check if I have it set up in windows, thanks.

At the moment I'm wondering if I have it set up right in the bios. There's two options marked ACPI 2.0, and something else marked with the term ACPI as well. Both of those are on.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey ive been reading your post and i may have a few suggestions...

1. Install different/older graphics drivers.. sometimes new isnt better... Some Nvidia drivers have the same problem and all i had to do was use older driver versions.

2. At one stage my windows only detected one core out of my dual core... All i did was go to device manger and uninstall the processor and then restarted... 

As for that ACPI its the way the BIOS uses the power for sleep mode for window.. Do not change it once windows has installed.. Otherwise windows will not boot until you change it back


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*nod* I'll try going back a few editions with the graphics drivers, so far I've been using the most recent three.

Also, unfortunately, there isn't a listing for processor, only 'computer' which has 'standard computer' as the only option.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you plz take a screenshot of your Device Manager so i can see


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

There ya go.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Its like XP hasnt even detected a processor.. There should be a processor branch coming off of XP..

Have you changed any settings in the BIOS that may relate to a processor or ACPI... Dont change ACPI suspend Type.. If you did change it back to what it was.

Try this...
In some M/B BIOS's there is a CPU option "CPU ID MAX" somthink like that.. When you pass over it. On the right of the screen there will be a description of what it does....
I think it says "allows more than one CPU cores to run for an OS. OS/2 should be set to 1. Windows to 1-Max"... If you find anythink like that in your BIOS can you post back... Sorry i carnt be any clearer on it.. My last M/B had this option but its 6ft underground.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's what I have in my BIOS under CPU Settings, the first setting is what it's set at, the things in parethesis are the other options. By En/Dis I mean Enabled/Disabled.

CPU Configuration
-Hypertransport (HT) Config
--HT Frequency 1000 Mhz (800, 600, 400, 200 MHZ)
--HT Data Width (Upstream) 16 Bit (8 Bit)
--HT Data Width (Downstream) 16 Bit (8 Bit)

-Memory Config
--Memory Config
---Memclock Mode Auto (Limit)
---HardWare Memory Hole Disabled (Enabled)
---Bank Interleaving Auto (En/Dis)
---Burst Length 4 Beats (2 or 8 Beats)
---MCT Timing Mode Auto (Manual)
----TWCL Auto (1 or 2 CLK)
----TWR Auto (2 or 3 CLK)
---Async Lat Auto ( 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 CLK)
---Read Preamble Setting Auto (2.0-9.0 MS in .5 intervals)
----2t Command Auto (En/Dis)
--ECC Config
---Master ECC Enable Enabled (Dis)
---DRAM ECC Enable Enabled (Dis)
----MCA DRAM ECC Logging Dis (en)
----ECC Chip Kill Dis (En)
----DRAM scrub redirect dis (En)
----DRAM BG Scrubs Dis (40, 80, 160, 320, 640 ns, 1.28, 2.56, 5.12 10.2, 20.5, 41.0, 81.9, 163.8, 327.7, 655.4 us)
---L2 Cache BG Scrub Dis (40, 80, 160, 320, 640 ns, 1.28, 2.56, 5.12 10.2, 20.5, 41.0, 81.9, 163.8, 327.7, 655.4 us)
---Data Cache BG Scrub Dis (40, 80, 160, 320, 640 ns, 1.28, 2.56, 5.12 10.2, 20.5, 41.0, 81.9, 163.8, 327.7, 655.4 us)

-Power Down Control Dis (En)
-AMD Cool 'n Quiet En (Dis)

Let me go see what the ACPI settings where, and I think there was one more thing that looked like a CPU setting.

Also I've confirmed on ASUS's website that my processor is indeed listed as compatible with the CPU as of BIOS version 208, mine is 228.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Other CPU-ish settings:

AI Overclocking Standard (Auto, Manual, Overclock 3, 5, 7, or 10%, Adaptive Overclocking)

ACPI 2.0 Support No (yes)
ACPI APIC Support En (Dis)

I don't see an option for cores or anything of the like. Might it be in the Overclocking settings? Changing AI Overclockign to Manual brings up a list of items not normally visible.


----------



## bigmike504 (Dec 17, 2006)

Have you ever tried just running a different monitor?

Missing pixels is often a monitor related problem.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Im stumped, it may just be a faulty graphics card.. Or it has a compatibly issue with your M/B.. Or like the other guy said it maybe your monitor..


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Had the same problem when I had the card in a different computer with another monitor.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Then its probably a faulty card.. If you have a warranty on the card you can get it replaced..


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Unfortunately it's not, it's several years old.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Several years is old for a graphics card. Most pc's today dont last 2 years


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe one year old. I don't remember exactly. But I'll likely get a new one then, since this one is giving such a headache, and I do have a $48 gift card at New Egg, any recommendations for a card at the 50-60 price range?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hellkat9940 said:


> Maybe one year old. I don't remember exactly. But I'll likely get a new one then, since this one is giving such a headache, and I do have a $48 gift card at New Egg, any recommendations for a card at the 50-60 price range?


You may need a card in the $100's if you want to play C&C 3
Im a Nvidia fan and i only know Nvidia cards i will give you a list of some good Nvidia cards i will try and find some ATi cards aswell...
I dont know what motherboard you have so i will put down PCI-E and APG for you.

PCI-E
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130075
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150185
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122205 (Have difficulty running C&C 3)

AGP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150190
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122019
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102085


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

Aside from the pixels missing, this one ran the C&C3 tutorial just fine.


----------

